# Anne Will vom 25.4.12 (sehr zeigefreudig)!!



## pepsi85 (26 Apr. 2012)

Hi,

hat einer von Euch die gestrige Sendung aufgenommen?
Anne war nämlich ziemlich offenherzig und hat sich öfters schön nach vorne gebeugt... Das Vorbeugen kann Anne ja sehr gut...

Ich habe Anne erst nach Madrid vs Bayern gesehen.

Wenn einer die Sendung hat, dann bitte posten!!!
Das wäre total cool...:thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Apr. 2012)

Die Sendung wird heute um 21.00 Uhr auf EINS EXTRA wiederholt.


----------



## record1900 (27 Apr. 2012)

Ahhhhhhh war nicht zu Hause wer hat Bilder oder Caps
Danke


----------



## Punisher (27 Apr. 2012)

Preis-Wahnsinn an der Zapfsäule - Autofahren bald unbezahlbar? - Anne Will - Videos | DasErste.de


----------

